# Q: Should I walk away from this project?



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Now that was a nice first post.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Imatiler said:


> completely remodel a basement bathroom
> ..
> their solution is to just "plane" the studs...
> my...replace with pressure treated lumber...
> The homeowner does not have the budget...


They don't have any room in their budget to replace some 2x4s?
With the type of framing that (should) already be in place, it should be quite easy and relatively fast, so not a lot more for labor.

With the money they spent on engineering, you'd think they'd spring for $100 more and do it. So I'd just walk from this one as something sounds funny/not worth it.


----------



## CGallagher (Apr 20, 2010)

How long have the existing studs been there? If they aren't showing some signs of rot, then you're probably OK. Get the paperwork from the engineer and the homeowner and move on. 

Been at many demo's where nontreated was placed against concrete. It can get ugly.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'd walk. You touch it you own it. Any problems after you work on it are now yours. You can have her sign anything you want. You know there was a problem and you went ahead and worked on it anyway. The pc of paper you made her sign proves you knew there was a problem. Any lawyer worth his salt can get that signed paper nullified.


----------

